# 2dp 5dt DE FET and the paranoid woman comes to play !!!



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies I have my embryo transfer on the 7th November so I believed I am 2dp 5dt with FEF ... Although this is my 3rd time I have became a   woman yesterday ... My transfer hurt more than the last 2 so I've been a little tender yet all day yesterday I felt sick and couldn't stop peeing!!! I've woke up this morning at stupid o'clock because I feel sick - not to mention up 4 times fir a wee during the night .... So here I am with my worst enemy dr google searching for signs   it's too early to start this checking ill be to take away by the 18th ... What us everyone going to keep there sanity?? And has anyone have very early signs and got a BFP!! Or am I just a crazy woman coming down with a bug and allowing my medication to rule my head ( botty plugs and prog) either way I will my life away and wish we could all have a time machine . Baby dust all round and   for us all. My little rant over xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

And now I have a pain in my lower back right had side ... Think I'm just getting old lol


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hiya

We have exactly the same dates. My FET was Weds and testing on 18/11.

It's simply too early to have symptoms.

Not sure if this is any help to you but here you go:-

*3-DAY TRANSFER:*

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

*5-DAY TRANSFER:*

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT __________________
x


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi faith thank you for that I just think I'm coming down with something but wishful thinking and all that  or quads lol how you doing in your 2ww hope you mind is being kept busy let me know how you are and fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi ladies my otd is the 18th as well all I've been doing is googling. 
Hope we all come back here next Saturday shouting from the rooftops our BFP!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi jeme it would be great my birthdays on the 18th so not sure if I will test day before or after as the last time I did thus it was my test day was Mother's Day I just don't want all my days spoilt ....  Fingers crossed a fab birthday pressie though ... How you feeling hope dr google isn't eating up your life to much xx


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

Arrrggghhh honestly dr google !
I think I might start testing on thurs/fri, i don't think I can hold out that long, I'm soo nervous.
Hope this is your best birthday pressie and Xmas/end of year celebration too.


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oooh your brave I did this the last time then worked myself up terrible as I was bleeding heavy too I'm not going to test early ... Well may be a day early lol I've got my fingers crossed for us both ... Xxx


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

Trudy heres my experience, i had a 5 day F.E.T on fri 13th jan , i felt strange twinges on the monday 16th, tested the next day with a frer and got my  bfp , tested a day later with cb digi and it came up 1-2 weeks. got my fingers crossed  for you susie


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow so I may not be going daft  because I'm still feeling sick is waking  me up the goes lunch time ish I has a browny creamy discharge on Saturday nothing since am red hot and gone off food ive had a pulling sensation like a pulled muscle in my right side of my tummy and lower pelvic so I'm either pregnant coming down with something or my body just plain evil  I'm 5dp 5dt on fef I'm being good and not eating although I am tempted  xx


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like you have some strong preggo symptoms there! I'm sure that's your baby/babies implanting. How many embryos did you put back?


Afm-I've gone off of chicken, roast dinner and quorn which I used to love but now they taste vile. hot flushes, nose bleed, and a craving for salt. lol I also feel a cramping at the top of my fanny like af is on her way. Thats my little fighter embryo implanting her way in there (im convinced its a girl)

Last night I had a panic attack, crying, convinced myself it wouldn't work ... Bloody progesterone!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha sorry I'm laughing when I read fanny what a child I am but it made me laugh I'm glad I took two weeks off as my emotions all over on the other side I've too much time I have 1 frosty put back ... I was bleeding a little yesterday brown on my knickers but very very Odin red when I wipe sooo I did the naughty thing this morning and poas  it was negative but I am only 6dp 5dt fef and really the htp won't be in my system fully yet that's what I'm hanging on to ... I feel yesterday with a bump I was soooo unset and cried all day argh this 2 ww is a killer am praying for us all... I still feel sick bloated red hot
at nights and my twinge has now gone!!! Our minds deserve a medal .... Hope work are supporting you xxx


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I also have a test date of the 18th! Had a two day transfer on the 6th Nov and have had various pulling periody symptoms, gas and bloating, pain on the right hand side, back ache and various twinges. There was a discharge on 9th sorta white and sticky with a few dots of dried looking blood, Is that too early for implantation bleeding   

Good luck Trudy, Jeme and Faith!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi redfen I give up in what anything is these days I'm going slightly  lol.
When you read everyone's story I can relate to everything!!! The only time to have a little worry is when the 'spotting' stops spotting and you start bleeding (red) my impression of what's going on down under is I'm imaging that its brick dust every time little frosty buries in there will be brick dust so as long as its only dust I'm ok   let's hope the 18th is a great day for us all its my birthday so   for a fantastic birthday pressie xxxxxx


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Trudy


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi im also a little crazy and suffering today i have been told i have a uti from egg collection, ive been having funny little twinges and cramps and a tiny bit of pink discharge when wiping sorry tmi bad headaches yesterday afternoon and today going a little mad with it all already. Just wanted you to know your not alone i test on 27th and am currently 2dp5dt long way to go


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi smudge welcome to the cookoo land lol hope you join the 2ww group you'll get lots if suport and a giggle or two even a tear xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks Trudymcgregor for the welcome and i have spent most of the day reading the 2ww thread so probably will go and join that thread, thank you


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi trudy I hope your feeling better! You must be testing soon! I saw that you are on cyclogest and progynova please can I be rude and ask what dose you were on for these? Xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

I tested today whoops lol very faint positive my otd is tomorrow I suffered a chemical in march and starting to panic now .... Don't think I would if the line was strong  anyway I take 2 x prog twice a day and botty plugs 400g twice a day xx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

That's good news Trudy! Try not to worry I know it's so hard but this is a whole new chance try not to think of last time but keep positive about now! I have everything crossed for you! Thanks for letting me know!   xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks parny if you don't mind me asking why did you want to know I  am just being curious xx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

This is my third icsi try I just had ec and have been told to take 400mg cetrotide 3 times a day and 2mg prog 1 a day. The previous two times af came before otd so prog has been added. Looking online that doesn't seem a very high dose so wanted to see what others were on! Xxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is strange how we are all on different meds??


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it is am just a bit nervy about it as my first cycle I was prescribed the incorrect dose and no I worry!!! Xxx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well we'll Trudy- I was so wrong about you having symptoms too early.   Your positive line gets stronger. 
It's a    for me. OTD is tomorrow but ive had a blood test which is always conclusive. Twinges felt the same as my BFP. Only difference was my hot flushes which I tend to get when it hasn't worked.
Good luck and baby dust for all those testing tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Argh faith am so sorry no words can compensate -  
I'm worried as I miscarried at 6 weeks the last time that this will be the same with me bleeding on and off. I see from your signature that you have suffered quite a but too... I   that your time will come and my time now will hold. You take care if yourself and spoil yourself rotten xxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations trudymcgregor!!!!!

Sorry to hear your news faith sending you a  

Afm i had transfer on wednesday with 2 x high quality blasts, and yesterday afternoon i had an awful headache and felt shaky most of the day. I also had a little pink smear on wiping yesterday, with some brown discharge, tmi i know, today i have another headache and a little shaky some parts of the day and a tiny amount of brown again.  At night, my (.)(.) are normally sore from the crinone gel and are so sore i have been having to wear a bra but they have actually hurt all day to day and i havent managed to eat as much as i normally would.

I am totally going stir   as i know it is way too soon for symptoms, sorry just needed to write it down i think........thanks for listening.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

sorry forgot to mention i have been extremely tired today, i even fell asleep sitting in the chair for 20 mins which is so not like me.  im thinking it could be the relief of most of the treatment being over and knowing that our beans are where they should be.


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Smudge that just being lazy   I believe no two people symptoms are the same just like not two cycles keep positive and believe a you can see I had lots of symptoms early on yet last time I had none ?? Xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks trudmcgregor that did make me laugh!! Im trying to stay positive x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Having said all that i actually feel that bad i think i may be getting the flu or something


----------

